# Finest Wheels



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well I told yall I was going to get the 312's for my wife's bike but she decided that she wanted some bling so I got the chrome 112's. Man they are fine but when I was looking for what to get her I came across these KMC XS 796's. The only problem was they only came in 12" so I went with the 112's but when I get a Teryx, hopefully in a few months, I want to get a set of these. I guess I will go with some 28" backs since these are 12" wheels. Oh yea I'm selling the wife's bike (blue one) to a friend and paying off a few bills and then getting the Teryx, hopefully. And the chrome 112's are going on my bike.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Maybe we should put together a list of what everyone thinks is a fine wheel and start a poll for everyone. I'm thinking a list in here first so we don't have to put together a poll with every wheel ever made.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh and I'm kind of worried that those are not being sold anymore. I can't find them for sale. KMC does make a nice looking 14" that I found but I really like that 12" wheel.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they look similar to another wheel. just shinier. If i remember it i'll show you.
i cant think of the wheels right at this very moment


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

they look similar to the telluride.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

To me they kinda look like a chrome Vision wheel.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I have yet to find a web site that sell the KMC atv wheels!:thinking: Anybody know of one?

Im interested in the 14"XD Badlands on 30" Zillas... in the future


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's one, I'm sure there's more. I googled it and found a couple. I haven't seen them with anyone I've bought tires from though.

rttire.com


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> they look similar to the telluride.


 
this is exactly what i was thinking of!


----------

